# Problem faced in Miaomiaosing miaomiao



## ASM Quasem (Nov 1, 2018)

I recently bought miaomiao Smart reader to read my Freestyle Libre CGM. I attached the reader as directed Wilkthe Libre Sensor and tried to read data using both Glimp and Xdrip Plus. Each time I tried to pair the bluetooth reader, I got a message that miaomiao Is not allowing the pairing. Can someone help me ?


----------



## Diabetes UK (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello @ASM Quasem , and welcome to the forum  There has been some discussion of the miaomiao recently in this thread: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/miaomiao.74503/page-2

I will move your post over to the Pumping Board in the hope that some of our members who are familiar with the device may see you message and help with a response.


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 3, 2018)

Hannah DUK said:


> Hello @ASM Quasem , and welcome to the forum  There has been some discussion of the miaomiao recently in this thread: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/miaomiao.74503/page-2
> 
> I will move your post over to the Pumping Board in the hope that some of our members who are familiar with the device may see you message and help with a response.


Hi Hannah

There are quite a few who use the Libre who are not pumping.  Would it be useful to have it in the general message area.


----------

